# Arowana and piranha feeding time



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey crew. I help out at the lfs on the weekends and here are some vids of the fun I had today. Oh and there is a pic of the 500g saltwater...its ridiculous! 



[yt]whdKI7A-Qeg[/yt]

[yt]7KP4oAF5cMk[/yt]


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Those arowanas are cool, but the piranhas are awesome! It's very cool to see them exhibiting their natural feeding behavior in captivity.

And their display is nothing. Next time I go to my LFS, I'll get a video of their 350 gallon SPS display tank. It has a surge system built in too.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

pshh saltwater..who cares lol. If it was my store this tank would have a massive tree stump in it. MMm 500g planted? hell yea


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*cough* Wasted space. *cough*


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

2/3 of the fish store is salt water, 1/3 of the fish store is fresh water. Fresh water = 70% of the stores income.....And if done right (not just building a pile of rocks and glueing things to it) will far surpass a salt tank any day!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This only proves that you haven't seen an all natural looking reef tank! No doubt, an average planted tank outdoes a an average reef, and a well done planted tank is breat-taking, but a reef tank that has been allowed to grow out, for me, has the ability to take me somewhere far away, even to forget that I exist. That's a great feeling.

Good night Grogan. Have a great week!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a typical "to each his own" discussion. I was going to go salt but then I decided to go down the planted path instead. Oh but trust me when I say that if i built a 500g planted it would not be a average planted tank  Anyways have a good one funlad..oh boy monday here we come


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Each to his own, Monday to all! Great...


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

The first video.is awesome! Those fish are unbelievable!


----------

